# Oil leak cruze 2014 2.0L 163hp



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

There is no seal kit. You need to buy the oil cooler/filter housing to fix the leak.


----------



## abdel (Nov 12, 2021)

Diesel4Ever said:


> There is no seal kit. You need to buy the oil cooler/filter housing to fix the leak.


Thank you.

What can cause this leak? Do you have the part number?


----------



## abdel (Nov 12, 2021)

Up


----------

